# I need help



## Chris Morton (Apr 4, 2008)

Sounds about right to me. More important though, is the proper spine. If the spine is appropriate (probably a .400 depending on draw length/broadhead weight), you are in the money.


----------



## panther2307 (Feb 12, 2008)

that's almost identical to what i'm shooting and i don't have any problems.


----------

